# custom wrapping rates?



## brandenburgcattle42

We bough a Mchale 998 to put a lot of our firat cut up as balage and be done with fighting the midwest weather also we growing a lot more summer annuals as feed stuffs and wrapping it. There is a lot of interest in have us come and custom wrap we are wrapping 3x3's but we can wrap any bale size square or round.

The big question, what is a fair wrapping price without the cost of wrap.


----------



## 8350HiTech

I think the local guys charge $6.50 per bale to tube wrap, including wrap. There's a minimum bale count for that price, maybe 50. As I always have to note, this is a very competitive area for all custom jobs. Most prices on haytalk would be laughably high around here.


----------



## Tim/South

$5 per round bale around here. 100 roll minimum.


----------



## PaMike

We have a lot of guys around here that do custom work, just like 8350 said. Guys around here charge about $7 with wrap. I had a friend that moved to NY. Up there it was $14 a bale....


----------



## endrow

the big question is would that be tube or individual. Two or 3 layers of plastic coverage. would that be on hook the machine in the driveway throw off 6 rolls of plastic and see you tomorrow. Also would the custom operator be bringing a loader to move the bales to and from the wrapper and possibly stacking them.


----------



## IH 1586

My rate for wrapping round bales is $5.50. If I need to provide plastic it is an additional $4.50. That is based on last years plastic price, haven't gotten any this year yet. I wrap bales individually.


----------



## Dill

6 a bale not including wrap. That's just the wrapper, no loader or power unit.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

DILL that is closer to where we are leaning to $6 with out wrap. We are individual wrapping bales and we wanna charge a flat rate for custom plus however many tubes of wrap we use because the film is a fixed cost once its purchases.


----------



## cheranscustomwork

when I wrapped hay I charged by the bale 6.50 a bale and then I also charged 15 dollars and hour on top of that. my moto always was good work aint cheap and cheap work aint good. and the other thing is if they want it done bad enough they will pay. but do a good job and have a good reputation and theres no problem finding work it will find you faster then you think.


----------



## Redbaler

Guy up the road from me here in central IL charges $11 a bale. I think he puts on 4 wraps. I've used him twice never had a hole in the tube.


----------



## swmnhay

Redbaler said:


> Guy up the road from me here in central IL charges $11 a bale. I think he puts on 4 wraps. I've used him twice never had a hole in the tube.


putting 4 wraps on baleage and charging by the bale is like turning the pressure down or makeing it 6" shorter and calling it a full sized bale and chargeing for it.


----------



## haybaler101

I am paying $4 bale for 3x3x5.5' in tube plus I pay for plastic. That is the way my guy charges cause some people only want 4 layers and I want 12. Cost me about $7 total with plastic.


----------



## FiveRow

We charge $5/bale plus plastic cost. 6-8 layers of 1.5mil plastic for a 4x5 round bale has been running us about $4.

50 bale minimum charge. $20 per endcap, and $40 per additional row. Skidloader is 2hr min charge if loader/operator is not provided.

Extra rows and endcaps can really add to the time and cost of a custom wrapping job. If you have to make 5 rows of 20 bales instead of a nice 100 bale long row, you need a way to recoup that time and material. Also, we have found its a lot easier/faster/cheaper for us and the customer to just use a dry bale for the endcap/plug if you happen to have a dry bale of the same size available on site at the time.


----------



## broke buckeye

We're using an AgWrap individual wrapper, put 6-7 wraps on and charge $10/bale for 4x5 and $12/bale for 5x5s. Ppl call me crazy for putting so much plastic on but it's cheap insurance IMO. Those rates are if customer brings hay to where they want wrapped/stacked. 25 bale min. So far, no complaints.


----------

